# Taurus 1911



## Shipwreck

I have yet to see one of these in person, but I am hearing good things about them.

I know, when U think about 1911s, ya don't really think of Taurus. Other than a PT22, I've never really been interested in Taurus guns.

But, I'll tell ya, at least these first batch of 1911s seem to be pretty good. Apparently, they look a bit different than the pre-release versions. They have checkering on the front strap and under the trigger guard. And, also, I hear that the triggers are pulling between 3 and 4 lbs. Supposedly, very little tool marks.

I would imagine that extra care is being given to the first shipped batch. When S&W first released their 1911s, the performance center assembled most of them to make sure there were very few problems. 

If this gun interests U, I would get one of the first ones. I doubt 2 years from now, the care that went into them will still be there...

Remember, this is just my interpretation of what I have read so far...


----------



## kansas_plainsman

I see where you are coming from, but Taurus has invested in some pretty significant NC technology - a little bet - even money - the PT1911 in two years will be somewhat *better* than the ones coming out now.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, supposedly there are very few tool marks on them too. I disagree - I think over time, the trigger pull will at least suffer.

The triggers on most of the stock Springer loaded models and GI models suck, in my opinion - compared to some higher end guns. That's about the biggest flaw I find on some of the cheaper 1911s.

Many 1911s come with triggers that are too heavy, but I tend to see a lot of slop in the cheaper 1911 triggers. That is why I feel like U will not get as nice of a trigger later on.

If I actually sold my telescope, I'd almost be tempted to get one - but, as I said before, I haven't seen one in person yet...


----------



## Baldy

*Tarus 1911*

I seen one and got to handle it over at the Gun Rack on Merritt Island the other day. I think they are going after the Mil-spec & GI models. I have read pro and con about their real world working ability. I think I'll wait a year or two before I would think about buying one.


----------



## Shipwreck

Now I am reading some feeding issues on a few of them. So, we'll see... 

Of course, every company makes a few problems, I guess. I'd probably take 1 of those over a RIA, though...


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Shipwreck said:


> Now I am reading some feeding issues on a few of them. So, we'll see...


How dare reality interfer with my prognostications!! :mrgreen:

Clint


----------



## Shipwreck

kansas_plainsman said:


> How dare reality interfer with my prognostications!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Clint


No kidding! :smt076


----------



## nike98t

Shipwreck said:


> I have yet to see one of these in person, but I am hearing good things about them.
> 
> I know, when U think about 1911s, ya don't really think of Taurus. Other than a PT22, I've never really been interested in Taurus guns.
> 
> But, I'll tell ya, at least these first batch of 1911s seem to be pretty good. Apparently, they look a bit different than the pre-release versions. They have checkering on the front strap and under the trigger guard. And, also, I hear that the triggers are pulling between 3 and 4 lbs. Supposedly, very little tool marks.
> 
> I would imagine that extra care is being given to the first shipped batch. When S&W first released their 1911s, the performance center assembled most of them to make sure there were very few problems.
> 
> If this gun interests U, I would get one of the first ones. I doubt 2 years from now, the care that went into them will still be there...
> 
> Remember, this is just my interpretation of what I have read so far...


Very nice smooth gun I almost bought on but my so called friewnd bought it out from under me


----------



## TxPhantom

*The Price Is right.....*

I got to hold one at the Denton gun show (7/22/6).They were priced by AJC Sports at $460.00. Nice price. There is a article in the new (Aug,2006) American Riffleman with a picture on the front cover. Time will tell, I'll be watching reports on this one. It may find a place on my wish list yet.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Article in Gunblast*

Just read a interesting article in Gunblast by Jeff Quin about the new PT1911.

http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus-PT1911.htm

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ala Dan

Probably the best effort from Taurus yet; with a few
minor flaws:

a) Sloppy slide too frame fit. With the gun locked as
if a round is chambered, push down on the barrel
hood and feel the play.

b) Plastic grips- bad dislike by seasoned 1911 shooters.

c) Heine 'straight 8 sights- leave a lot too be desired.

On a side note, the first production run guns are priced
right~ $459.88 for a NIB model.


----------



## kansas45

Well, I bought the PT1911 last week & had time to take it out 2 times & run 250 round's through it. So far there has not been one sign of a problem. I hope to put a bunch of round's through over the Labor Day weekend. I'll let you know if my mind changes but for now, I like it.


----------



## Dreadnought

Hey all, newb here.
I've had my PT1911 for about a month now and I've been putting all types of factory new and factory reloads through it, no problems. It's more accurate than I am and that is enough for me. Blueing on the slide is a little weak, but I don't buy guns for them to be pretty, I want them to work. Slide-to-frame fit is excellent, I like the sights and grips. The only tool marks left on the gun were a bit of burrs on the bottom end of the slide where the mill cut the serration on the rear end but you have to strip it to even see them, and then only if you're looking for them. I am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Tigerseye

I bought one Saturday and got it to the range today. 

As above, I had no failures of any kind with either GI ball (WCC63) or an IPSC major load with a 200 gr. LSWC. Finish on mine is consistantly good all over. 

At 21' from a Weaver stance/hold, I shot a 1 1/2" group with the 200 gr. bullets. The groups were right at point of aim, too! (Good for me with my 63 year old eyes and fixed sights.) 

Tigerseye


----------



## Shipwreck

Tigerseye said:


> I bought one Saturday and got it to the range today.
> 
> As above, I had no failures of any kind with either GI ball (WCC63) or an IPSC major load with a 200 gr. LSWC. Finish on mine is consistantly good all over.
> 
> At 21' from a Weaver stance/hold, I shot a 1 1/2" group with the 200 gr. bullets. The groups were right at point of aim, too! (Good for me with my 63 year old eyes and fixed sights.)
> 
> Tigerseye


Congrats on the new gun!


----------



## kansas45

It's been awhile since I posted about my PT1911. It has somewhere around 4000 rounds (i quit counting after 3500) & still works great. I had my gunsmith adjust the trigger to 4lbs. It was 7lbs out of the box. I put a set of Hogue palm swell grips on it as I didn't like the factory grips much. The finish wore off very quickly from contact with the holster, but I don't really worry about that. In fact, I kinda like the rugged look it has given this firearm.


----------



## martial_field

kansas_plainsman said:


> How dare reality interfer with my prognostications!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Clint


There are legions of people who never allow reality to interfere with their prognostications. Many of them run our government and important societal institutions. Observe, listen... and learn! I think once you get the hang of it and see what advantages accrue, you will never go back!


----------



## tex45acp

My youngest son got one from Santa Dad for Christmas. He called me last night and said he had gone to the range yesterday and when I asked him how it shot....all he could say was "Dad this is one great shooter". He put 500 rounds of 5 different brands & bullet styles of 230gr ammunition down range. He told me it functioned perfectly. He said he got his best groups with the MagTech 230gr FMJ. He is shooting consistient 3" groups, from a bench at 25 yards......and all to point of aim!!! Not too bad for a fully loaded sub $500.00 gun.

tex


----------



## rogue007

Here is mine, it runs 100%................best 1911 I own!


----------



## littlej72

*Hard to find?*

I want this gun, nice in person. It will be my next to bed/occasional range gun. I found one at a local range spent a day to make sure I wanted it and came back the next day to get it, it was sold and they cant order. Anyone know where I can find one in stock under 500 (499 hehe)? Im having trouble locating one for reasonable price.


----------



## Hyunchback

A gun club member got one and it is rather impressive. Compared to the Rock Island/Armscor 1911s they are well put together. Compared to my Charles Daly I'd say at least as well put together.

I don't know if the new owner has fed it anything but FMJ yet.

I couldn't dog the trigger pull after a different person had a genuine Colt Officer's model with an even higher trigger pull, stock.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Try local gun shows.....*



littlej72 said:


> I want this gun, nice in person. It will be my next to bed/occasional range gun. I found one at a local range spent a day to make sure I wanted it and came back the next day to get it, it was sold and they cant order. Anyone know where I can find one in stock under 500 (499 hehe)? Im having trouble locating one for reasonable price.


I saw some at the Denton, Tx gun show for $460.00 back in July, 2006. The dealers in my area are asking $499.00 when they have them, which is seldom. Most dealers look down on any guns that cost less than a weeks pay. Gun show prices are usually best.


----------



## Unforgiven

*Newbe to the site*

Newbie here on this site. Wanted to share my PT1911 and range report.
First I have to say this is my 1st 1911 and first time shooting since around 1989. I was in the Army for 8 years as an Military Police Officer and did shoot several different 1911 pistols. The PT1911 I bought seems very well made and the fit is tight with just a very small amount of play in the frame and slide, the finish seems ok to me I don't yet have a holster so it is kept in a rug for now. The trigger pull seems to have gotten better after about 200-300 rounds, I don't have a gauge to measure the pull but it seems fairly light and crisp. I have fired 1000+ rounds now with no problems at all, a mix of Remington UMC 230gr JHP and wallyworld Winchester 230gr FMJ.. I found the straight 8 sight to work well for me and my old eyes, I would how ever like to add some night sights later when they become avail. The plastic grips were a no go with me so I replaced them with a set of Chip McCormick ultra slim grips. So far all I can say is the PT1911 shoot very good and I am lovin it. Perhaps later I will buy a Wilson or Ed Brown but for now I am happy with the PT1911.








Here is one of my targets. The upper right group was at 15 yards and the other group was at 25yards. I know that with some practice my groups will get better. Mind you it has been 18 or so years since I have shoot.


----------



## LtM3

I've been contemplating buying a PT1911 since they hit the market a couple years ago. I have never owned a 1911 style pistol, but have always loved shooting them. And from what I'm reading on these forums, and magazine articles they are great shooters. The price of the PT1911 is also very appealing, at right around $600, compared to most quality 1911's priced at $1,000+.
With all those good things in mind, I might become the proud new owner of PT1911 in the next few months.


----------



## DRAEGER

I have an early one (paid $425.00 with 3 mags). My PT1911 (and everyone I have seen) are flawless and the PT1911 is aimed to compete at the highend/custom 1911 market, not the GI/Mil-spec plus at a bargin price. I have tested swapping parts between other 1911's and all parts I tried accept for kimber slides worked great so far.

I have close to 3000+ rounds though mine now, without a single hic-up, even shooting the evil-dirty Wolf ammo...


----------

